# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  West Eurasian language family linked to mtdna Haplogroup U

## spongetaro

Knowing the *large spread of mtdna haplogroup U in all Western Eurasia*, the age of this haplogroup and the fact that in Paleolithic and Mesolithic culture, people were more likely to learn the* language of their mother* rather than those of their father (who were often hunting) , is there any possibility that until the spread of Afro Asiatic languages in the south and Indo European, Turkish and Finno Ugric languages in the north, *All west Eurasian people belonged to a single language family ?*
My theory is that within the Macrohaplogroup F, the cultures linked with haplogroup IJK, G and L that peopled Europe and south Asia first were Matriarcal so that the languages spoken by the carrier of mtdna U could be preserved (despite different Y dna haplogroup) . It is known that Neolithic people of Europe and the Middle East worshipped mother goddess and were mainly *matriarcal*. Then *Patriarcal* cultures (Indo European and Semitic) spread massively to Europe and the Middle East with haplogroup R1a, R1b and E, imposing the language of the male and cutting the former West Eurasian language family into a *Indo European* one and a *Afro Asiatic* one.

----------


## spongetaro

-Theo Vennemann and Elizabeth Hamel have suggested the theory of a Vasconic substrate in Europe before the IE invasion whose Basque language is the only remaining. Here are few examples of river Toponimy:


*Basque *ibar* _« river mouth, valley » :_
==>Spain : Ebro river, *Iber*ian people
==>Germany: more than 80 villages names with the prefix “eber”


*Basque (h)*aran* “valley”:
==>England: Arundel
==>Norway: Arendal
==> Germany: Villages with the prefix “Arn”

----------


## spongetaro

-Now some similarities within the paleolithic and neolithic *I2A* people (basque, Sardinian, Corsican)
_*Basque ozpil_ "fresh place »/ Sardinian (Nuoro region) *ozpil* « fresh place »
*Sardinian (Nuoro region) *gorru* "red"/ basque *gorri* « red »
*Corsican *zerru* “pork”/ Basque *zerri* “pork”

----------


## spongetaro

The French linguist Michel Morvan found similarities between *Basque* (I2a people before IE invasion) ,*Dravidian* (L people) and *Caucasian* (G, J2 people) languages: (I tried to translate from the French wikipedia, there can be some mistakes):

----------


## spongetaro

*Basque : *behi* « cow » and *behor* « mare » from_*beh-_ « female animal »/ bourouchaski *behé* «female animal»
*Basque: *hagin* « teeth » / hunzib (north east Caucasus) *hagin* « teeth» 
*Basque : *bizar* « beard » / dravidian : *isal* « moustache »
*Basque: *ile* « hair » / dravidian *ile* « hair »
*the word *wine* is all over in europe derived from *wain (greek woinos, latin. vinum, breton gwin…)which is close to the proto-semitic form. Basque has completely different word *ardan*_-_ « wine, grape vine » which is close to Davidian (*ardn* "berry").
*Dravidian *guti*_,kuti_ "small" / Basque *guti* "few, small".
*Basque *eme* « female » and *ar* « male » / Mongol *eme* « female » / *ar* « male » 
*the Dragon in the Basque mythology is called “*Herensuge*” with “*suge*” meaning snake=> the dragon “*Erenkyl*” in the Yakut Mythology with “*Kyl*” meaning snake

----------


## spongetaro

I know my theory is quite far-fetched but this thread's aim is above all to make comparison between pre IE and pre Semitic/ Afro asiatic languages. So if you have comparison like these with Etruscan, Sumerian etc please post it

----------

